# Routeing ends of cut Lamanent Flooring



## jackwit (Oct 23, 2010)

I have some nice lengh lamanent flooring and would like to find the proper routeing bits to make them usable. It is a locking floor system.Not sure if i can post product name here.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jack

I see you want to know how to wipe out router bits quick and easy  if you could find a router bit with that profile ,but I don't think so..  but it's snap and lock system..that stuff is just like cutting rocks and sand with your router bit..

I use that stuff to make ONE box and it wiped out my 3/8" router bit ( a 45.oo dollar error on my part. )

=========



jackwit said:


> I have some nice lengh lamanent flooring and would like to find the proper routeing bits to make them usable. It is a locking floor system.Not sure if i can post product name here.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

If it's any help a colleague pointed out that he has a cutter in his toolkit for doing this task. It's made by CMT and is called a Flooring Router Bit. He didn't say how long the bit lasted, just that he used it on a job where he needed to cut some odd shaped interlocking pieces in a laminate floor.


----------



## Pete_Judd (Oct 19, 2010)

I cut one piece of that vile stuff on my sliding miter saw with a high end blade, and saw sparks, It will tear apart any bit you use on it. It's the alu oxide that they add to the finish to protect it from UV damage.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Pete_Judd said:


> I cut one piece of that vile stuff on my sliding miter saw with a high end blade, and saw sparks, It will tear apart any bit you use on it. It's the alu oxide that they add to the finish to protect it from UV damage.


Hi Pete - hmmm, I wouldn't have expected sparks from aluminum oxide but hard to say what kind of ferrous stuff is in there.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

You also get sparks if the substrate is a form of particle board (chipboard) as it often contains a percentage of recycled waste particle board (which can include the odd piece of screw) as well as (sometimes) hard calcite accretetions from the original tree. Either can cause sparking when cutting particle board.


----------

